# Looking to start a singles area.



## thecowboysheart (Mar 27, 2012)

This area is for single men and women looking to meet others who are into homesteading and survival, to meet, share ideas, and maybe make a connection.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

There is a dating area on the forum. You have to PM Naekid to gain access. It is in the "Off the Path" section of the forum.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

That is the only place that trolling is aloud...


----------



## thecowboysheart (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not trolling lol just want to meet other single people of like mind. And thank you for telling me that there is already one started.


----------

